# ships identity. townsend thoresen ?



## THE ROOSTER (Nov 4, 2008)

this is the photo of the ferry used for freight trucks from southampton to le havre in the 70s and 80s. these photos were taken by me on the arrival in southampton from the falklands war. as you can see the camaflage was very effective but instead of covering up the very brght colour scheme that at least covered the ships name. as she arrived off dock head all the trucks who used her on a regular basis lined up on the quayside and saluted her with their air horns. can anyone confirm her name i believe she is the VIKING IV hoping someone out there can help.

I want to add these photos to the Gallery but would like to have a name to put to it.

hope the photo uploads works!


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi rooster,

I,m not certain but I think it might be the Gaelic Ferry?

regards
Dave


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

This could be the 'Europic Ferry'

Perhaps of interest - there is a very similar photo of her for sale on E Bay at the moment.

Peter


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

I think Peter is right, just trying to remember the rest in that class, Bardic?

Dave


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

I am sure that this is the Europic Ferry which was one of the Falklands task force. 

Hawkey01


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Pilot mac said:


> I think Peter is right, just trying to remember the rest in that class, Bardic?
> 
> Dave


BARDIC. CEDRIC. DORIC. GAELIC. IONIC.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

THE ROOSTER said:


> this is the photo of the ferry used for freight trucks from southampton to le havre in the 70s and 80s. these photos were taken by me on the arrival in southampton from the falklands war. as you can see the camaflage was very effective but instead of covering up the very brght colour scheme that at least covered the ships name. as she arrived off dock head all the trucks who used her on a regular basis lined up on the quayside and saluted her with their air horns. can anyone confirm her name i believe she is the VIKING IV hoping someone out there can help.
> 
> I want to add these photos to the Gallery but would like to have a name to put to it.
> 
> hope the photo uploads works!


EUROPIC FERRY with Falklands wear and tear and dulling down paintwork


----------



## THE ROOSTER (Nov 4, 2008)

I think that the EUROPIC may be correct. I have just found this shot of her and although this doesn't enlarge clearly , It would seem to say "EUROPIC".

Thanks to everyone for there input. I will now try and upload what I have to the Gallery.(Thumb) 

Arthur


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 1970)

I was on the Doric, we sailed into Marchwood and unloaded arms from the conflict.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Europic Ferry (1966, 4190 grt)
After Falklands, P&O freight routes till 1993 when sold to Med Link Line, Limassol. Rebuilt with extra passenger accommodation aft and used on Patras - Brindisi service renamed 'Afrodite II.'
Became Ajman Glory in 2004, scrapped India 2005.


----------



## THE ROOSTER (Nov 4, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone for their comments. I,ve tried to get the exact
date she arrived back from the Falklands but to no avail I,ve tried news papers the docks board and Southampton city archives no luck. has anyone 
got any ideas. Eddyw says she had additional accomodation fitted.
when i used to travel back and forth truck drivers slept in portacabins chained
down along with the trucks and in rough weather not a good prospect.
As soon as i have a date I will post it.


----------



## dondoncarp (Feb 26, 2006)

RE-Fuelled europic wfrom tidespring during the war...if you search for Europic in the gallery,ive posted a pic of her while RAS
regards
martin


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

She is the Europic Ferry. She sailed south with a Southampton crew & arrived back in Southampton on the 17th July 1982.
Have a look at this link http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/europic_ferry_1967.htm
I sailed on this ship when she was in Cairnryan - 1988.
Regards
Karl


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

That ship is the Europic ferry ,she had already left the felixstowe ASN service and was employed out of Southampton by Townsend thoresen.
The two ships from felixstowe were the baltic and Nordic ferries and they sailed on the 9/5/82 with Ted harrison as master of the Nordic and alan Young master of the baltic.
JIM


----------



## THE ROOSTER (Nov 4, 2008)

Hawkeye thanks for that info you have saved me a load of work
i was just about to write to the Guildhall in london as ive been told that they
hold the archives for Lloys Register 
thans for your help

regards Arthur


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

jimthehat said:


> That ship is the Europic ferry ,she had already left the felixstowe ASN service and was employed out of Southampton by Townsend thoresen.
> JIM


For the record, She returned to Felixstowe for dry dock relieve, before she went to the Med. She was by then the European Freighter. I managed to get a week onboard her and had a reunion with some of the Scottish crew who were still with her.


----------



## aflewk (Jun 13, 2008)

possibly a bit late but this is definitly the EUROPIC FERRY we arrived back in our home port to a very memorable reception on saturday morning 17th july 1982


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

hawkey01 said:


> I am sure that this is the Europic Ferry which was one of the Falklands task force.
> 
> Hawkey01


famous last words... definitely the Europic ferry ,spent enough time on her,the other two Townsend ferries down in the falklands were the baltic and Nordic.

jim


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

aflewk said:


> possibly a bit late but this is definitly the EUROPIC FERRY we arrived back in our home port to a very memorable reception on saturday morning 17th july 1982


Just beat me to it ,your date backed up by the ASN mag.capt. Clarke,definitely not a felixstowe man ,was he southampton.

jim


----------



## aflewk (Jun 13, 2008)

I think he was from the Southampton / Lee on solent ,and was awarded an O.B.E.


----------



## bob francis (Sep 27, 2007)

*asn*



Pilot mac said:


> I think Peter is right, just trying to remember the rest in that class, Bardic?
> 
> Dave


i sailed on these ships ionic bardic nordic doric gaelic europic thats as much i remember


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

bob francis said:


> i sailed on these ships ionic bardic nordic doric gaelic europic thats as much i remember


There were six ships - Bardic, Ionic, Cerdic, Doric, Gaelic & Europic. The Nordic was a Searunner class vessel.


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

Hawkeye said:


> There were six ships - Bardic, Ionic, Cerdic, Doric, Gaelic & Europic. The Nordic was a Searunner class vessel.


 Bardic & Ionic built 57& 58 Wm.denny7bros dumbarton 2550 gross
cerdic & Doric built 61/62 Ailsa Shipbuilding troon 2563 gross
gaelic Swan hunter&Wigham Richardson Tyneside 1963 gross3316
Europic ........................................................1967 gross 4190
We also had the celtic ferry twin screw steam turbine built newport news shipbuilding.
i sailed on all of them.

jim


----------

